# Maori: Ehara I Te Mea No Nainei Te Aroha No Nga Tupuna Tuku Iho Tuku Ih



## vincelf

Ehara I Te Mea No Nainei Te Aroha No Nga Tupuna Tuku Iho Tuku Ih 
[moderator: Please include the question in the post.]

hi, 

I received this message from an anonymous ... hope it doesn't mean something bad !
Is there anobody who can provide me with the language and an english/french translation ?

thanks,


----------



## Brioche

*E hara i te mea, no naianei te aroha n**o nga tupuna, tuku iho tuku iho*​ 
Love is something that comes from our ancestors and is handed down through the passages of time.


----------



## cyanista

Brioche, I know I'm asking a lot, but could you perhaps translate the saying word for word? I am especially interested in the last words that are repeated twice: do they mean something like "time passes, time passes"?


----------



## Brioche

cyanista said:


> Brioche, I know I'm asking a lot, but could you perhaps translate the saying word for word? I am especially interested in the last words that are repeated twice: do they mean something like "time passes, time passes"?


 
It's from a song, so it may be for the rhythm.
http://www.maori.org.nz/waiata/?d=page&pid=sp137&parent=115

I can tell you what some of the words are.
te = the [singular], nga = the [plural]
i = _past marker_
te mea = thing
naianei = new
te aroha = love
nga tupuna = ancestors
tuku iho = descend, down


----------



## vincelf

From a post I made in a maori forum:


> Kia ora Vincelf,
> The message you have posted is a popular waiata (song), especially around the Northland rohe. This is one translation of this waiata, remember, there can be many different translation for the same words.
> 
> Don't make assumptions too quickly about important things in life;
> let us all not think mistakingly;
> that this gift called love is an invetion of today;
> not so, it is a taonga, handed down by the ancestors, from one generation to each generation.
> 
> kia ora


----------

